# Interested in learning!



## AdamB83 (Jun 15, 2013)

Are there any spots around where you can wade and sight cast? Like to get into redfish, and am also currently learning to fly fish. So just wanting to learn some spots in shallow flats that are easy to wade? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

If you are near the Houston/Galveston area, I suggest trying Christmas Bay, San Luis Pass area, and Bolivar pocket/flats. Many 2Coolers fish these areas and can offer some great advice. If fishing near SLP, PLEASE be very mindful of the STRONG currents that can run through here, especially as you get closer to the Pass itself. IMO, a strong 8-9 weight fly rod really helps cut through the strong winds over here. I'm new to 2Cool, and have been a little post happy lately, please don't mistake my wordy posts for actual expert advice! (Except for the caution about the currents at SLP. That is experience talking!) I hope this helps a little if you fish these areas. Many great areas in W.Bay if you have a boat, which I don't.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

you might try the Texas City dike area along the levee. I recommend investing in a PFD especially since you are not familiar with areas.I got a good price on a Baja(like kayakers wear) style PFD at Academy. Saw teenager get saved by man who took his sons PFD and swam out @ Mosquito [email protected] Texas City Dike 25 years ago. Worth any price for that. Years later a man and one of two sons in same area tragically drowned.You can wade in at base of Dike where it meets levee to avoid the rocks. The marsh on south shoreline West Bay is well-suited for flyrod. Remember Tx. shuffle when wading!


----------

